
Programmer analyzed Twitter accounts and their pattern to uncover IT cell - prad9104
https://www.notion.so/UrbanNazi-com-Uncovering-the-Nexus-of-Congress-BJP-IT-Cell-12b271c6b8a6432f8a767cd6ff2ae9a6
======
prad9104
A programmer analyzed twitter accounts and their tweeting patterns, and
uncovered IT Cell of two biggest political parties of India. Here is the
Reddit
thread...[https://old.reddit.com/r/india/comments/etryfy/nexusurbannaz...](https://old.reddit.com/r/india/comments/etryfy/nexusurbannazicom_uncovering_the_nexus_of/)

